
Ask HN: What's your experience with OKRs or other performance managing criteria? - tomrod
I&#x27;m reading John Doerr&#x27;s <i>Measure What Matters</i> and I like it so far. Have OKRs worked for you? If not, have you found any approaches that work best?
======
chipuni
OKRs only work when they're updated as business needs change.

In one job I've held with explicit OKRs, they worked well because the job
remained pretty much the same.

In another job, my OKRs created at the beginning of the year, moved further
and further from what I was actually doing over the year. My boss didn't let
me change them over time, and by the end of the year, he put me down for not
meeting the OKRs. (This gave him an excuse not to give me an annual raise.)

They're another tool in managers' boxes, both useful for actually improving
their employees -- or for picking favorites.

------
mdinic
They are useful for getting wide company alignment but should not be used for
any kind of performance management.

------
2rsf
not so great, in a big company where OKRs trickle down you are judged and
dependent not only by your own (personal or team) OKRs but also by your
sibling teams OKRs- below, above and around you.

This means that you can deliver a successful product and still not be
appreciated since another team didn't integrate it on time or did not deliver
a crucial part to your team.

